# Bosch adapter compatibility with Festool rails?



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

I recently discovered that Bosch has an adapter for use with its rail system, and there were conflicting answers to the question of whether the adapter is compatible with festool or Makita guide rails. Does anyone here know if it’s compatible or not?


Thanks in advance, Bradley


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Bradley; are you referring to the guide rods on the edge guide? If so, the Bosch 1617 uses 1/4" rod. But that doesn't help you with the distance apart.


----------



## Straightlines (May 15, 2013)

Dan, nah I do have the edge guide, which is really an excellent piece of kit. This is what I’m curious about:


https://cdn.axminstertools.com/media/catalog/product/cache/1/image/920x/9df78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/5/0/506685_xl.jpg


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Ahhh; never seen that accessory before. It runs on some kind of rail, which is what you were referring to? OK, found it but it's in Britain!
https://shop.bosch-professional.com...ssories-fsn-ofa-32-kit-800--34897--1600A001T8


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Is this of any use?
https://pt-pro.resource.bosch.com/media/fsn-ofa-32-kit-800-34897-original-pdf-332993.pdf


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Apparently the rails are available in the US...
https://www.boschtools.com/boschtoo...onal&exact=false&pageSize=20&type=ATTACHMENTS

Sorry, doesn't really answer your Festool question.


----------

